# Allomyrhina Dichotomus and Chalcosoma Atlas Beetle care info



## Megatron808 (Jul 29, 2007)

_Oki doki I'll post my stuff here to a new thread and maybe it will get different sort of attention then piggy backing off another thread.

Anywho BeetleExperienc has been helping me so far with:_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Atlas.. 

This will solve your Atlas questions, and is a very good site to know:

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scaraba...ae_species.htm


A. dichotomus is very easy to breed (much easier than Chalcosoma). I'll try to find a link to post_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_If anyone else has any input I would greatly appreciate it. Here is the first pic of my Atlas's doin their thing! The male you see here is a whopping 103 mm! Not really big by most standards here that I've seen but impressively big to me when ya hold him._







_I'll try and get one of my pair of Allomyrhina dichotomus. I'm still new at this so please be patient and gentle with me. Thanks!_

~Mega


----------

